# morphen?



## dariel (29. Januar 2006)

hi!
schreib jetzt mein "problem" mal hier rein... 

kann mir jemand sagen wie man aus einem bild eina andres machen kann, so wie in dem bild das ich angefügt hab? hätt es schon mit dem blend tool im illustrator probiert aber das funkt nicht richtig, oder muss ich das jetzt mit der hand zeichenen? wär super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

lg


----------



## thecamillo (29. Januar 2006)

1.mal Achte auf die Schreibweise hier!
2.tens Google ist dein Freund:

Guckst du hier: http://www.foto-freeware.de/winmorph.php

cu thecamillo


----------

